# How important is it to have YOUR tag vs. manufacturers?



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

How important is it to relabel with YOUR tag vs. manufacturers? I can't afford to custom order at this time and I'm thinking it may actually be beneficial to keep a brand name like AA.
Your thoughts please


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you are selling direct to consumer from a website, it's fine to keep AA tags in the shirts. This way they understand what they are purchasing (since they are not seeing it or trying it on). You are paying for AA, may as well use it to your advantage. And by the time they look at the label, they would have already purchased it. So what are you gaining by changing the labels?

If you are selling through retail chains, that's a different story. Retailers will expect you to have custom labels. It's more professional and authentic.


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

kimura-mma said:


> If you are selling direct to consumer from a website, it's fine to keep AA tags in the shirts. This way they understand what they are purchasing (since they are not seeing it or trying it on). You are paying for AA, may as well use it to your advantage. And by the time they look at the label, they would have already purchased it. So what are you gaining by changing the labels?
> 
> If you are selling through retail chains, that's a different story. Retailers will expect you to have custom labels. It's more professional and authentic.


I had no idea retailers expected that! I'm actually going to start in flea markets and online.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

kimura-mma said:


> If you are selling direct to consumer from a website, it's fine to keep AA tags in the shirts. This way they understand what they are purchasing (since they are not seeing it or trying it on). You are paying for AA, may as well use it to your advantage. And by the time they look at the label, they would have already purchased it. So what are you gaining by changing the labels?
> 
> If you are selling through retail chains, that's a different story. Retailers will expect you to have custom labels. It's more professional and authentic.


Tim is right on the money.....


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

Alexbritt said:


> A good brand name is important to compete in today's dynamic business world.
> 
> Thats sounds like it can work both ways


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

That's true Alex. But that doesn't mean your brand name has to be on the shirt label. The consumer will know where the shirt came from because they bought it from your branded website. The brand name can also be on a hang tag, a sticker, custom packaging, etc.

There are many ways to generate brand exposure. The important thing is finding which ways add value to the consumer through the product or their buying experience. Custom labels often add more value to the brand owner than it does to the consumer. That's a trap best left avoided in most cases.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rebranding is important whether you sell online or not because it constantly reminds the purchaser where he got the product. That's important for repeat sales. It's like having your business card attached to the garment 24/7.


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> Rebranding is important whether you sell online or not because it constantly reminds the purchaser where he got the product. That's important for repeat sales. It's like having your business card attached to the garment 24/7.


I wish I could to be honest but I just can't afford it at this time. That said my name will be on the shirt both sewn on with a decorative outside label and printed.


----------

